# Connecting PC to Television?



## RichieJ86 (Jul 27, 2011)

OK. 


I have a Dell Dimension 3100 Hard-drive (one VGA port, no DVI's) with a 19'' Monitor 
My Television set's a Sharp Aquos 37'' LCD HDTV with 2 HDMI ports, 1 S-Video port, and a couple of RCA slots (no VGA, OR DVI port that I'm aware of) 


I was wondering what'd be the best way of connecting my PC to my Television set so that what's displayed on my computer displays on my television set in hi definition picture? 


I very naively bought a cable with 2 VGA plugs on each side @ a Best Buy in Florida, not knowing if my Television set actually had a VGA port. Then, a few days ago bought a VGA-to-HDMI cable for 10 bucks @ a TechSource here in Canada. I plugged the HDMI into the port on my Sharp Aquos Television and the VGA plug into the back of Hard-Drive, but all I get's black screen with no sound. 


So please. If there's any suggestions, help, or advice you can give to a not so 'computer-savvy" individual it'd be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The VGA outputs only analog and HDMI works with digital which is why nothing comes through. You'll probably do better with a VGA to component cable set.


----------



## RichieJ86 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was wondering if I should shell out cash for a video card with the DVI, & HDMI ports or would that even be worth it?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use DVI to HDMI and my cards support audio. Works GREAT.


----------



## dragonfruit8 (Nov 11, 2011)

I've always done HDMI to HDMI and it works great!


----------

